# advice for a garlic press



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

i'm in need of a garlic press..but theres sooo many choices..anyone got a really good one they'd recommend..one thats easy to use and easy to clean..no fiddly bits to take in and out! i dont want a pestle and mortar nor one of those plates/cards you rub the clove on..
cheers

kj x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

I have given up try to find the best garlic press they all seem to not do the greatest job and me and dh had tried so many!    I have resorted to crushing and cutting with a knife now.


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Actually I have a garlic press that's easy clean - the grate bit pops out separately. No idea who made it  as it came as part of a set of implements - cheap ones at that because the can opener was useless!  I guess have a look around; they are out there.

C~X


----------

